# Best Route from Veracruz to Monterrey?



## bathertonpowell (Oct 24, 2008)

Does anyone know a good way to get from Veracruz to Monterrey? It looks like there are many choices.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I would suggest 180 to Ciudad Victoria and on to Monterrey. It is the most direct route, avoids Mexico City restrictions and minimizes expensive tolls.


----------



## bathertonpowell (Oct 24, 2008)

RVGRINGO said:


> I would suggest 180 to Ciudad Victoria and on to Monterrey. It is the most direct route, avoids Mexico City restrictions and minimizes expensive tolls.


Thank you.

Much of the coast road, which we used a month ago, looks like bomb damage after all the rain.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Many of our roads had pot holes big enough to swallow my Smart Car after the unusually wet rainy season. Most are now patched up and several have already been repaved. Perhaps that will be the case with route 180.


----------



## AdrianR (Sep 19, 2008)

There's bad patches around Cerro Azul but Route 180 from Tampico onwards - Cd.Victoria & Linares on 85 - to Monterrey, is an excellent drive.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

AdrianR said:


> There's bad patches around Cerro Azul but Route 180 from Tampico onwards - Cd.Victoria & Linares on 85 - to Monterrey, is an excellent drive.


I 100% agree with this. My cousin and I took this route a few times and it is one of the most beautiful drives you will ever see in your lifetime. We ended up taking a more mountainous trip on the southern end. If you ever have the chance to see the El Cielo Biosphere preserve on this route, I highly recommend it. It is a single road divide into one northbound/southbound route, but in good condition, and there are enough gas stations in between (more so than I think on route 57, the Mexico City-Monterrey route). Very peaceful and not too much traffic.


----------



## bathertonpowell (Oct 24, 2008)

Rodrigo84 said:


> I 100% agree with this. My cousin and I took this route a few times and it is one of the most beautiful drives you will ever see in your lifetime. We ended up taking a more mountainous trip on the southern end. If you ever have the chance to see the El Cielo Biosphere preserve on this route, I highly recommend it. It is a single road divide into one northbound/southbound route, but in good condition, and there are enough gas stations in between (more so than I think on route 57, the Mexico City-Monterrey route). Very peaceful and not too much traffic.


That's what I did; mostly dandy with some absolutely horrible stuff south of Tampico. And the road crews do miss just the occasional hole from time that gets hit at speed, but what the heck. Mostly swell.

We had the Harley dealer in Boca del Rio ship our bike, Farley, to Monterrey and then took the bus from McAllen to get him and ride back. Great fun, and Monterrey is a lovely city.

Thanks for the help.


----------

